# Envasado en atmosfera modificada



## Alni

Hello, 

please I need help with this translation:

"envasado en atmósfera modificada" (se refiere a un producto cárnico que está envasado en barqueta; con una burbuja)


My try: modified packed atmosphere, 
please can I have some quotes from any native person??
thank you for your quotes


----------



## Masood

Hello

En inglés británico puede que digamos:

_Packed in a controlled environment._

Aunque no sea una traducción literal, creo que encaja bien con tu contexto.

Saludos


----------



## Alni

thank you very much Masood, 
so this is how it will be written in a tray with meat inside? for  example:

*Fresh loin
Packed  in a controlled environment
*
 isn't this a bit long? This is how is written en England?


but I also like to get some more quotes, please??


----------



## Wamba

*Vacuum packed*


----------



## Masood

Alni said:


> thank you very much Masood,
> so this is how it will be written in a tray with meat inside? for  example:
> 
> *Fresh loin
> Packed  in a controlled environment
> *
> isn't this a bit long? This is how is written en England?
> 
> 
> but I also like to get some more quotes, please??


Me suena bien. Espera a ver qué opinan los demás.


----------



## Alni

Thank you Wamba, but vacuum packed is envasado al vacio and this one is packed with a air bubble is different to vacuum packed


----------



## Alni

Hi Masood, you have been a great help, I've used :*Controlled-environment packed, *what do you think?

and thanks again Wamba for your try,

cheers


----------



## Masood

Alni said:


> Hi Masood, you have been a great help, I've used :*Controlled-environment packed, *what do you think?


Tu versión puede que te sirva. Estaría bien entendida, pero me parece un poquito rebuscada. Me quedo con mi versión original.

Si haces una búsqueda por internet por las dos expresiones, puede que te ayude en cuanto a cuáles de las dos es la (el?) mejor.

Cheers


----------



## Alni

si Masood, es lo que hize, puse tu versión en internet y me salió lo que ves, gracias y sigue ahi ayudandonos 

cheers


----------



## Mate

La tecnología del envasado en atmósferas modificadas o protectivas (*M.A.P* *Modified Atmosphere Packaging*) corresponde al envasado en unidad/consumidor de productos alimentares en una atmósfera distinta a aquella natural y constituida por mezclas de gas en distintas proporciones: principalmente oxígeno, nitrógeno y anhídrido carbónico pero también, potencialmente, argón, helio y protóxido de nitrógeno; todos definidos según normas europeas sobre los aditivos, como gases para envasado de alimentos.
http://www.abc-pack.com/product_inf...id/29?osCsid=6c2b64d8a7a1a34072b6d09b673c6da5


----------



## sacarino3

Mate lo clavó. Perfect!


----------

